# aldi angelsachen



## Fliegenfischer95 (20. Januar 2010)

hallo

weiss vll wer wann aldi wieder angelsachen hatt und ob dieKöder tasche und  köder was taugen(natrülich werde ich neue sprengringe und drillinge besorgen)
|bla:


----------



## welsstipper (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

habe gehört das demnächst bei lidl wieder was im angbot ist, aber was kann ich dir leider noch nicht sagen. schätze mal den gleichen schrott den es sonst auch immer gibt ;-)


----------



## Gladiator (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

war das nicht lidl?
die tasche ist nicht schlecht und der kescher den die immer haben reicht auch für den normalgebrauch. preisleistungsverhältniss passt


----------



## haigererangler (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

die tasche hab ich auch, reicht vollkommen aus.
am anfang meiner "angelerkarriere" habe ich auch mit aldi-lidl-angelruten geangelt, hat voll ausgereicht. Einen regenschirm hab ihc mir auch da mal gekauft, beim ZWEITEN! öffnen war er kaputt! -.- und lidl hat ihn nicht mehr zurück genommen, hatte keinen kassenzettel mehr  

habe mir vor kurzem eine rolle ausem lidl gekauft, echt geil das teil, besser als mein vaters 150euro rolle.. und meine hat nur 20 gekostet,  man(n) muss gucken was man kauft^^


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

was den fürne rolle?


----------



## theundertaker (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Ich denke auch, bei Kescher und Taschen kann man nicht allzu viel falsch machen, die Köder sind aber schon absolut unansehnlich und ich glaube nicht, dass die absolute Topköder sind ;-) Fische fangen kann man damit bestimmt auch, aber viel Freude bringen die bestimmt nicht und auch nicht die große gewünschte Ausbeute...

Ich würde auch lieber nur 3 gute Köder kaufen als massenhaft Lidl-Gelumpe...


----------



## New (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Ist alles nur Dreck. Der Bruder von nem Freund hatte mal eine (Angel).
Als ich da war hab ich mit nem Blei unter (ca 10 % drunter) dem angegebenem Wurfgewicht durchgezogen.
Ist sofort gebrochen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Die Kunstködertasche ist sehr gut! Wenn man von dem Quietschen der Karabiner absieht. Aber sie halten, und meine Tasche ist nicht leicht, da ich sie eigentlich zu allem benutze. Auch die enthaltenen Boxen sind nach einem Jahr Dauergebrauch noch TipTop.

Die Schnur hatte sich ein Kollege gekauft und nach einem Angeltag wieder in den Müll befördert, genauso wie die Wirbel.

Die Kunstköder... sie fangen auf jeden Fall. Und es tut nicht so weh, wenn man sie im Rhein versenkt. Aber die Sprengringe und Haken sind nicht so der Renner. Wenn du die Kosten für Haken, Sprengringe UND die Lidlköder zusammenrechnest, kannst du dir auch gleich im Angelladen deine Köder kaufen.

Aber hier steht auch noch viel zu lesen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123613&highlight=lidl


----------



## originalfalk (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Hab mal von Tschibo ein Angelpaket gekauft das kann man ja ungefähr vergleichen . Habs gekauft für den Urlaub aber ich angel immer noch damit , dawar alles bei was ich als wiederreinsteiger brauchte und Karpfen bis 8 Pfund hab ich auch damit gefangen , nur ne neue Schnur hab ich auf die Rolle machen lassen . Preis Leistung ist ok und vor allem ists schön kompakt ( eine Tasche und das wars ) 
Hab aber auch den Unterschied inzwischen gemerkt aslo mit wenig Budget zum Aldi oder Lidl mit bischen mehr ins Angelgeschäft deines Vertrauens !#6


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> wer billig will, bekommt auch nur billig



Es kann und will nun mal sich jeder Ruten mit Blattgold oder Rollen aus Silber kaufen.
Anders gesagt. Es wir nicht jeder mit dem Goldenen Löffel im A..... geboren.

Ich komm mit dem Mercedes ,aber auch mit dem billigen Twingo ins Ziel.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



New schrieb:


> Ist alles nur Dreck. Der Bruder von nem Freund hatte mal eine (Angel).
> Als ich da war hab ich mit nem Blei unter (ca 10 % drunter) dem angegebenem Wurfgewicht durchgezogen.
> Ist sofort gebrochen.



Auch wieder so ein Fall :v
Der Bruder von einen Freund hat ---bla bla bla|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## H3ndrik (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Es kann und will nun mal sich jeder Ruten mit Blattgold oder Rollen aus Silber kaufen.
> Anders gesagt. Es wir nicht jeder mit dem Goldenen Löffel im A..... geboren.
> 
> Ich komm mit dem Mercedes ,aber auch mit dem billigen Twingo ins Ziel.




....|good:|good:


----------



## pionier2511 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Ich habe seit gut 3 Jahren n Rod Pod von lidl und es is top für das gelt bis heute ist nix daran kaput gegangen , nicht alles was es bei Lidl giebt is schrott jeder der 200 € für n rod pod aus giebt ist selber schuld  .


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



haigererangler schrieb:


> die tasche hab ich auch, reicht vollkommen aus.
> am anfang meiner "angelerkarriere" habe ich auch mit aldi-lidl-angelruten geangelt, hat voll ausgereicht. Einen regenschirm hab ihc mir auch da mal gekauft, beim ZWEITEN! öffnen war er kaputt! -.- und lidl hat ihn nicht mehr zurück genommen, hatte keinen kassenzettel mehr ...


Den hätten sie auch ohne Kassenzettel zurücknehmen müssen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema => Jura.



haigererangler schrieb:


> ...habe mir vor kurzem eine rolle ausem lidl gekauft, echt geil das teil, besser als mein vaters 150euro rolle.. und meine hat nur 20 gekostet,  man(n) muss gucken was man kauft^^


Geile Rolle ? Guck mal wie geil die ist, wenn ein 30 Pfünder daran gespielt hat, so sieht's dann innen aus:


----------



## doebelfaenger (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> wer billig will, bekommt auch nur billig




vollkommen richtig!  :g


DF


----------



## haigererangler (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

für meine verhältnisse ist sie geil  
also für den anfang reicht sie... 

soviel will ich auch nicht für mein hobby ausgeben, bin ja noch schüler^^


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



haigererangler schrieb:


> für meine verhältnisse ist sie geil
> also für den anfang reicht sie...
> 
> soviel will ich auch nicht für mein hobby ausgeben, bin ja noch schüler^^


Das mag sein, aber für 34 Euro gibt's auch ne richtige Rolle, die nicht, beim ersten strammen Drill, Getriebeschaden erleidet.
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die B- Square Rolle totaler Müll, die Bissanzeiger funktionieren, wenn sie nach einer Woche noch funktionieren, unter Umständen ewig, die Chancen stehen 50:50, dass man nen guten erwischt, mir ist es nicht gelungen.
Einzig die Tasche ist wirklich gut und ihr mehr als ihr Geld wert.#6


----------



## Tüdde (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> oder aber: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal und das bestätigt sich hier im Board Tag für Tag.....
> 
> Da sind so sinnfreie Aussagen wie "mit dem goldenen Löffel...." vollkommen unangebracht. Denn nur für ein paar Euro mehr bekommt man beim Händler qualitativ viel hochwertigere Sachen als den Ruten- und Rollenplunder beim Discounter!



Seh ich genauso. Der Kescher ist mir beim zusammenschieben auseinandergefallen und bei der Rolle konnte ich den Freilauf nur nutzen, wenn ''sie'' mal Lust hatte... Außerdem finde ich, ist eine in sich selbst einklappbare Kurbel mit Knopf nicht die beste Lösung (wackelt immer so).
Sicher werden jetzt einige sagen, dass sie schon seit Jahren mit dem Kescher angeln und zufrieden sind, oder dass sie die Rolle mit ihren ach so vielen Kugellagern nie wieder weggeben würden. Aber ich hab 2mal bei Lidl gekauft und 2mal stand ich letztendlich doch wieder mit dem Bon in der Hand im Lidl und hab einer Nichtangler-Kassiererin erklärt, was denn mit dem Ding nicht stimmt.
- Das muss ich nicht wieder haben. (meine Meinung)


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

also ICH würd sagen rod pod,taschen usw kann man ruhig kaufen.....aber kunstköder?neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...............


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit gut 3 Jahren n Rod Pod von lidl und es is top für das gelt bis heute ist nix daran kaput gegangen , nicht alles was es bei Lidl giebt is schrott jeder der 200 € für n rod pod aus giebt ist selber schuld  .


Uupps ich vergaß, der Tripod taugt auch was.
Habe meinen auch schon ein oder zwei Jahre und der ist noch top in Schuss, nix ausgeleiert, kein Gewinde kaputt, nix abgebrochen, echt gut.


----------



## bastiv (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



Tüdde schrieb:


> mit dem Bon in der Hand im Lidl und hab einer Nichtangler-Kassiererin erklärt, was denn mit dem Ding nicht stimmt.


 

Stelle ich mir sehr interessant vor


----------



## Kronenatze (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Ich hab mir vor einigen wochen auch bei LIDL einen Kescher gekauft 10 euro und top das ding!


----------



## barbenhunter96 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

die meisten aldi wobbler laufen nicht mal richtig


----------



## Tüdde (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



bastiv schrieb:


> Stelle ich mir sehr interessant vor



Ist es auch, wenn man eine 19jährige Azubi vor sich hat (natürlich ,,Stadtmensch'')


----------



## zanderaal (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Den hätten sie auch ohne Kassenzettel zurücknehmen müssen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema => Jura.
> 
> 
> Geile Rolle ? Guck mal wie geil die ist, wenn ein 30 Pfünder daran gespielt hat, so sieht's dann innen aus:



Manche lernens nie#c
Geiles Foto #6
Ich kann verstehen wenn manche sagen ich bin Schüler oder arbeitslos oder ich verdiene nicht genug,
aber Leute warum wollt ihr so ein Schrott kaufen ?
Fragt doch mal im Angelverein oder im Board nach ob jemand was abzugeben hat,
ich meine damit Qualitätssachen (Ruten ,Rollen, Kescher usw)
da könnt ihr auch Sparen und habt  höherwertiges Angelzubehör.
Lidl und co will verdienen und jetzt überlegt mal was die Sachen in der Herstellung kosten|kopfkratdamit die so günstig sind.
da muss doch an der Qualität gespart werden oder 

Petri Berthold|supergri


----------



## Tüdde (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



Kronenatze schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor einigen wochen auch bei LIDL einen Kescher gekauft 10 euro und top das ding!



Also ich war am Anfang auch recht zufrieden. Aber nach einigen Einsätzen konnte ich den in die Tonne kloppen.
Ich glaube schon, dass ein Anteil von 50% gebrauchbarer Ware realistisch ist. Leider habe ich wohl 2mal Artikel der anderen Hälfte erwischt...


----------



## Kronenatze (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/blog.php?b=711


----------



## Fisch-Finder (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Nabend,
ich habe die Tasche und zwei Bissanzeiger vom Lidl die sind jetzt knapp 1 Jahr alt, die Sachen waren bei jedem wetter mit draußen, und ich muss ehrlich sagen top, hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet. 
Nicht immer ist billig gleich Schrott. 

Gruß David


----------



## New (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

@ pit der Barsch

kannst du nicht lesen??? 

Zitat von *New* 

 
_Ist alles nur Dreck. Der Bruder von nem Freund hatte mal eine (Angel).
Als ich da war hab ich mit nem Blei unter (ca 10 % drunter) dem angegebenem Wurfgewicht durchgezogen.
Ist sofort gebrochen._

_Zweite Zeile, sechstes Wort : DA STEHT ICH_

_Nicht der Kumpel eines Freundes sondern ich habe geworfen._
_Kannst du keinen normalen Text interpretieren._


----------



## Simon_1993 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Servus Leute,
habe gerade den thread gelesn und wollte fragen wann wieder angelsachen in de discounter kommen??
Habe mal auf den homepages geguggt und da stand garnix.
Gruß&Petri


----------



## Anaconda1983 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



Simon_1993 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> habe gerade den thread gelesn und wollte fragen wann wieder angelsachen in de discounter kommen??
> Habe mal auf den homepages geguggt und da stand garnix.
> Gruß&Petri




hallo Simon,

ich bin auch ziemlich neu hier, und habe mir zb. mein Angelausrüstung vom Sensitivfischer zusammen stellen lassen...klar ich habe da ein paar euro investiert,aber da bin ich mir ganz sicher das ich kein Schrott gekauft habe und nach 2 wochen beim Lidl,Aldi oder Norma oder wie die alle heißen an der Kasse stehe und der an der Kasse erzählen muss was kaputt ist und wieso es kaputt gegangen ist!! 

aber naja, jedem das seine!!

grüße#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Es kann und will nun mal sich jeder Ruten mit Blattgold oder Rollen aus Silber kaufen.
> Anders gesagt. Es wir nicht jeder mit dem Goldenen Löffel im A..... geboren.
> 
> Ich komm mit dem Mercedes ,aber auch mit dem billigen Twingo ins Ziel.



Immer wieder die selben sinnfreien Postings...

Keiner sagt das man z.B. für Rollen hunderte von Euros ausgeben muss - aber wenn man im Bereich ab 30€ wirklich brauchbare Sachen bekommt stellt sich doch die Frage ob es sich lohnt eine Rolle für 15€ zu kaufen und dann relativ schnell zu entsorgen. Dann doch lieber was bewährtes... Gerade im AB gibt es ja doch genug Informationsmöglichkeiten, um in jedem Preissegment was passendes zu bekommen. Ausser man trifft auf Leute die so schlaue polemische Postings raushauen wie Du... #q

Den Spruch mit dem Löffel bringst Du ja öfters, hast Du Erfahrungen in der Richtung? ;+


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

du meine Güte, Diskussionen, die hier schon 1000 Mal geführt wurden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123613

ist ja wie bei C&R! #q


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



Simon_1993 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> habe gerade den thread gelesn und wollte fragen wann wieder angelsachen in de discounter kommen??
> Habe mal auf den homepages geguggt und da stand garnix.
> Gruß&Petri


 

Na wenn da nichts steht, dann gibt es wohl zur Zeit auch nichts. 

@ALL --- Hier könnt Ihr auf einer Seite alle Discounter nach aktuellen Werbungen durchchecken lassen ... Evtl. für den ein oder anderen nützlich .... http://www.discounto.de/


----------



## olaf70 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Moin zusammen,

ich denke auch, daß nicht alles vom Lidl Müll ist. Als ich wieder anfing zu angeln, hab ich mir auch erstmal Gerät aus dem Baumarkt gekauft. Nach ein paar Monaten hab ich mir dann doch hochwertigere Ruten und Rollen zugelegt. Macht einfach mehr Spaß und die Lästerei der Angelkollegen hört auch auf. Außerdem : Ein Hobby muß Geld kosten !
Man sollte aber auch bedenken,daß viele Fachhändler gerade jetzt im Winter Sonderaktionen anbieten um ihre Lager leer zu bekommen. Jetzt hat man oft die Chance für verhältnismäßig kleines Geld wirkliches Topgerät zu kaufen.
Und so unterstützt man wenigstens ein bißchen den Händler vor Ort,weil verschenken tut der auch nix.

Grüße
Olaf


----------



## waidmannsheil88 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

also wer sich bei diesen discountern mit angelzeug ausrüstet der hats echt nicht anders verdient als seine fänge regelmäßig zu verlieren..sorry aber das ist echt nur müll dort. investier mehr geld für dein hobby und geh zum fachgeschäft, wirst es früher oder später nicht bereuen


----------



## Yoshi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Ähm ,wieso streitet Ihre euch eigentlich um die Frage, ob Lidl Zeug oder Luxuszeug? Ist denn noch niemand von euch auf die Idee gekommen (insbesondere die Twingo-Fahrer, Sparer und Schüler unter euch) anstelle von Lidelkram oder teurem Luxusequipment einfach mal nach gutem gebrauchten Tacle zu schauen? Ebay z.B. machts möglich. Ist genauso, wie als wenn du dir einen BMW holen möchtest. Ein alter 730er ist zwar nicht modern und evt. auch nicht mit soviel Schnickschnak bestückt wie eine neuer 7er, aber doch alle mal besser als ein Twingo, oder? Ich fische z.B. schon seit Jahren die alten Aerocast-Rollen von Shimano. Waren vor 15 Jahren "die" Rollen (und teuer), laufen aber heute immer noch top und werden mit Sicherheit auch nagelneue Lidlrollen überleben, wenn die schon wieder ihren Geist aufgeben. Gehandelter Preis für die Aerocast ca. 25.- Euro.


----------



## erT (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

habe meine erste selbst gekaufte rute auch von aldi. verkehrt war das nicht! qualitativ besser als alles, was man im fachgeschäft zu diesem preis bekommt. 
ich denke einfach es sind hier die falschen nutzer, die es lesen und kommentieren. klar kauft sich ein alteingesessener, erfahrener angler nicht solche sachen. zum einsteigen, kennenlernen und ausprobieren würde ich diese rute aber immer wieder denen aus z.b. der angeldomäne (spinset für ~20€) vorziehen. 
ich hatte meinen spaß damit, sie war eine feder im vergleich zu meinen alten ruten von opa und machte auch optisch mehr her. gehalten hat sie auch. iwann hab ich dann einen taler mehr in die hand genommen und hab mir die nächste stufe geholt. ich glaube viele anfänger würden kaum einen unterschied im handling erkennen. wenn ich dann mal groß bin geb ich vllt auch 300€ für ne rute aus, aber für die nächsten monate/jahre komm ich mit meinen 50-100€ geräten aus. es kommt immer auf die nutzung, geschmack und anforderungen an.
...zieh von aktuell guten ruten mal den preis für name, gewichtsreduzierung und rein individuelle merkmale ab. da biste preislich bei einer aldirude, die genausoviel kann. hält und funktioniert. nicht mehr, nicht weniger. sofern die anforderungen die sind, für die sie gemacht ist.


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Hallo,

prizipiell eine gute Idee. Aber ....

Vorallem für Anfänger die keinen erfahrennen Angler an ihrer Seite haben ist es schwierig festzustellen ob das Gerät noch in Ordnung ist oder nicht weil Garantie gibt es bei solchen Käufen ja nicht.

Gemeint ist jetzt nicht ein gebrochener Bügel oder eine abgebrochene Rutenspitze sondern es geht darum ob das geräusch was die Rolle beim Kurbeln macht aufgrund des Alters "normal' ist und dass mit ein bisschen Fett behoben werden kann oder ob das Getriebe wirklich einen Schlag hat.

Gruß Peter


----------



## zanderzone (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Es kommt drauf an, was man will!!

Für einige reicht das billig Zeug, weil sie da keinen wert drauf legen, aber für wiederrum andere (mich eingeschlossen) ist das nicht mal eine Überlegung wert.
Und es kommt natürlich immer drauf an, wie ich mein Hobby ausübe.
Viele gehen alle paar wochen mal ans wasser, aber andere gehen mehrmals in der woche. und um so mehr das Gerät belastet wird um so schneller geht das billig Gerät auch kaputt!!
Meine meinung ist, das man sich sachen wie taschen, kescher etc. dort kaufen kann, aber rollen, ruten, köder sollten schon hochwertig sein, diese bekommt man aber nur in einem Fachhandel!!
Und der Spruch ist leider wahr: wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!!!
ist immer so, denn irgendwann wird man damit nicht mehr zufrieden sein!!!


----------



## rouvi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

und wann gibts nun das zeug wieder? 
tasche würde ich mir schon von dort holen.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Hallo an alle.

Ich möchte hier einmal anmerken, dass die Sachen nicht wissen ob Aldi/ Lidl sie verkauft oder ein großer oder kleiner Angelhändler.

Wer Schrott einkauft verkauft auch Schrott.

Das Gerede über "Aldi" und "Lidl" erinnert mich ein wenig an die Zeiten, wo man als Asozial galt, wenn man dort einkaufte.

Heute gehen da (fast) alle einkaufen.

Man muss gut von schlecht unterscheiden können.

Ich bin leider schon in den besten Angelläden hereingefallen.

Und gekauft wurde nicht nur nach dem Geldbeutel.

Die Art wie dann mit Reklamationen ungegangen wird macht den Unterschied.

Ich selber habe am Anfang der Angelkarriere sehr viel günstig gekauft. Und auch dabei geschrottet. Ist mir aber leider auch mit teuren Shimano Brandungsruten, Spinruten von Sänger und einigen anderen Sachen so gegangen.
Leide rhalten nicht die teuren Sachen automatisch länger.
Sonst wäre es ja einfach.

Dabei habe ich dann Service kenne gelernt.

Jetzt gibt es ein paar Läden, die mich nicht mehr sehen.

Aber bei der nächsten Aldi/ Lidl Aktion, werde ich mir die Sachen auf jeden fall anschauen.

Hoffentlich kann man bald wieder angeln. Scheiss Wetter.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## DokSnyder (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Vorletztes Jahr hab ich 2 Ruten/Rollenkombinationen bei Aldi geholt zum Backpacken durch Spanien für einen Kumpel und mich. Da kommen aufgrund der Belastung beim Wandern und Reisen und der mangelnden Sicherheit auf keinen Fall meine teuren Sachen zum Einsatz.
Habe nicht erwartet, dass die über den Urlaub halten, haben sie aber dann doch getan, trotz regelmäßigen Angelns auf Wolfsbarsch und Meeräsche. Konnte die dann am Ende der Reise ein paar Leuten überlassen die ich dort kennengelernt habe.
Klar machts mehr Spaß mit brauchbarem Tackle, aber in der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen. Und bei dem Preis darf der Kram auch kaputt gehen ohne dass man sich ärgern muss. 

Fazit: Natürlich nicht für den Alltagsgebrauch geeignet, aber es gibt also durchaus auch Gelegenheiten in denen so eine Discounterrute seine Daseinsberechtigung haben kann.#6


----------



## TioZ (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

man sollte bei solchen sachen warscheinlich auch nach anwendungsgebiet unterscheiden. ich hab zwei grundruten für aal im schrank rumliegen die sind qualitativ wirklich unterste schiene. dafür hab ich glaub ich damal 45 mark investiert. für rute, rolle und schnur! das zeug ist echt plunder aber einmal die nacht auswerfen und dann liegen lassen.. dafür brauch ich kein equipment für einige hundert euro. würde aber auch nicht auf die idee kommen mit der rolle auch nur eine stunde zu blinkern oder vielleicht sogar nen 100 gr. jerbait stundenlang durchs wasser zu prügeln. 
das gleiche gillt denke ich fürs "köderfischstippen". dafür wird sich sicher auch niemand in ne kopfrute um die tausend euro inverstieren.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Servus. Ich hab mir voriges Jahr mal einige Sachen bei Lidl gekauft, was soll ich sagen waren echt ok die Sachen. Die billige Schnur hält meines Erachtens sogar mit vielen sehr teuren Schnüren mit. Habs eigentlich zum unterfüttern gekauft aber die Schnur ist echt top darum angle ich jetzt damit. Die kleinen Blinker und Wobbler laufen super und mir hats noch keinen Drilling aufgebogen oder abgebrochen. Ist also nicht allles Müll das die verkaufen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## rheinjaeger (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Ich hab mir voriges Jahr mal einige Sachen bei Lidl gekauft, was soll ich sagen waren echt ok die Sachen. Die billige Schnur hält meines Erachtens sogar mit vielen sehr teuren Schnüren mit.


 
Hast du schon mal die Dehnung der Schnur getestet? Ich habs gemacht, war der reinste Gummizug.


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Servus.
@rheinjaeger
Sicher hab ichs getestet nur wo liegt das Problem ? Wenn ich mit der Pose auf 10 oder 20meter distanz Fische brauch ich kein Stahlseil ohne Dehnung. Wozu gibt es weiche und härtere Schnüre, weil jede für einen anderen Anwendungsbereich gedacht ist. Ich hatte mal ne Stroft auf der Rolle sauteuer und für mich der letzte Schrott die ist wenns kälter wurde wie ein Drahtseil von der Rolle gesprungen. Wenn ich ne Festbleimontage fische ist die Dehnung auch piepegal weil sich der Fisch über die Vorfachlänge hakt. Die Lidl schnur hat sich weder verdrallt noch sonstirgendwas, also ist für mich die Schnur gut. Auf riesen Distanzen kann ich sowieso nicht Fischen weil bei uns das Ausbringen des Köders fast überall verboten ist.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## roldiii (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Von Kunstködern sowie Ruten und Rollen vom Discounter würde ich auch die Finger lassen. Damit hat man nur Ärger.
Das Einzige was ich mir einmal beim Lidl geholt hab war ein Kescher. Der ist aber erste Sahne und hat schon manch anderen Markenkescher überlebt


----------



## diemai (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Habe zwei Kunstködertaschen und zwei Rutentaschen von LIDL , die find' ich absolut geil für ihr Geld !

'Ne geflochtene Schnur von da dagegen ist Müll ,.... gibt ständig Perücken beim Werfen , ........hatte ich mit der "Fireline" , die vorher auf'fer Rolle war , nicht gehabt(Stationärrolle) .

Ruten , Rollen und die diversen Zubehörboxen werde ich mir dort nicht kaufen , denen sieht man die mittelmäßige Qualität schon an .

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## mip (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



roldiii schrieb:


> Von Kunstködern sowie Ruten und Rollen vom Discounter würde ich auch die Finger lassen. Damit hat man nur Ärger.
> Das Einzige was ich mir einmal beim Lidl geholt hab war ein Kescher. Der ist aber erste Sahne und hat schon manch anderen Markenkescher überlebt



Sehe ich auch so. Der Kescher ist absolut top!


----------



## Vechs (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



TioZ schrieb:


> man sollte bei solchen sachen warscheinlich auch nach anwendungsgebiet unterscheiden. ich hab zwei grundruten für aal im schrank rumliegen die sind qualitativ wirklich unterste schiene. dafür hab ich glaub ich damal 45 mark investiert. für rute, rolle und schnur! das zeug ist echt plunder aber einmal die nacht auswerfen und dann liegen lassen.. dafür brauch ich kein equipment für einige hundert euro. würde aber auch nicht auf die idee kommen mit der rolle auch nur eine stunde zu blinkern oder vielleicht sogar nen 100 gr. jerbait stundenlang durchs wasser zu prügeln.
> das gleiche gillt denke ich fürs "köderfischstippen". dafür wird sich sicher auch niemand in ne kopfrute um die tausend euro inverstieren.
> 
> MfG
> ...




Sehe ich genauso ! #6


----------



## Herbynor (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Hallo 
an alle die Angelgerät kaufen egal wo, Ihr solltet Euch mal über das Gewährleistunggesetz informieren. 
( Internet Wikepedia oder so) 
Ihr habt überall ein Rückgaberecht, und wenn das nichts taugt, hingehen und auf dem Gewährleistungsgesetz bestehen 
( mit Kassenbon).
Desdomehr Leute tauschen und damit kein Geschäft zumachen ist, werden sie sich überlegen so einen Plunder weiter zu verkaufen oder etwas Höherwertiges anbieten.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## haigererangler (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

also schnur würde ich bei lidl & co. auch nicht mehr kaufen.. 
hatte sie letzes jahr drauf gemacht, war eine etwas dickere schnur, ich konnte sie mit meinen händen einfach reißen, sollte 12kg *oder so* halten, weiß es nciht mehr genau, haben aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr als 3kg gehalten, dann hab ich die schnur sofort gegen eine wertvollere ausgetauscht und siehe da, da reißt nichts.


----------



## zanderaal (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

:vik:wenn lidl und co shimanorollen verkauft dann schlag ich sofort zu:vik:

Hatte mal ein wobbler von Lidl oder wars Aldi naja egal
hat auch ein Hecht darauf gebissen und der Drilling ist abgebrochen durch den Biß
Hecht hatte 55cm
hat nochmal gebissen nachdem ich den Drilling ausgetauscht habe,
nach einiger Zeit ist die Öse für den Drilling abgerostet#q
das zu dem Thema Qualität
für mich kommt das nicht in Frage bei Lidl und co zukaufen solange die so eine Qualität anbieten

sparen kann man dadurch nicht

Petri an alle 
Berthold#h


----------



## Tobi94 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Habe mir letztes Jahr den Kescher gekauft....#q
Das ist der größte Müll!
Der Kescherkopf ist nach einem Tag abgebrochen (Mein Vater hat einen Schlosser aus seiner Firma gebeten, den zu reparieren...und: TOP!)
Aber dann ist das Gewindeteil, was den Stiel mit dem Kopf verbindet abgebrochen, und es lässt sich nur durch kleben befestigen, da eine Schraube o.Ä. das Gewinde beschädigen würde.
Aber selbst Epoxy kann das Teil nicht zum halten bringen...
Den Fehlkauf mache ich nicht nochmal! Lieber für 30€ nen ordentlichen Kescher.

PS: Ich habe das Aldi-Futteral, und das ist sehr gut!


----------



## Hümpfi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Die Taschen vom Lidl oder Aldi sind echt Geil. Hab mir sone Tasche die eig. für Kunstköder gedacht ist mit 7 Boxen gekauft und die ist Top. Da hab ich meine unmengen an Futterkörben schön reinsortiert. Die Rutentaschen sind mit Sicherheit auch brauchbar. Was will auch an ner Tasche viel Kaputt gehen wennman sorgfältig mit umgeht. Ich habe auch noch eine Karpfenliege vom Lidl. Vor 2 Jahren gekauft und das Teil ist Top!
Bei Ködern, Schnur oder Angelgerät hörts aber dann. Da Sollte man echt auf Qualität setzen und wennman heute mal in einen Angelgeräteladen schaut, da bekommt man wirklich Geiles gerät für Relativ niedrige Preise. Ansonsten gibts immer noch meinen besten Freund in Sachen Gebracuhtes Angelgerät, Ebay!!!

mfg


----------



## Khaane (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Die Taschen sind wirklich top - Das lustige ist, man trifft sehr häufig Leute mit den Lidl-Tragetaschen an. 

Von der Qualität sind die Aldi- und Lidlprodukte immer noch besser als der Askari-Plunder.


----------



## Ulli3D (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Und bei den Taschen, da sollte man sich mal die Taschen bei einigen anderen namhaften "Herstellern" anschauen, da kommt einem einiges doch bekannt vor. Kann sein, dass da der Hersteller nur einen anderen Namen drauf gedruckt hat


----------



## Bobster (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Wir kommen gerade vom ALDI wieder....
Mußte das sein...bei dem Schnee |uhoh:

Naja..aber dann im neuen Prospekt..



8.Februar 

Leinen-Geschirrtücher
Reines Leinen - 
3 Stück 5,99
Die beste Art und Weise seinen Fang zu versorgen.
Ein in ein Leinentuch eingeschlagener Barsch hält sich
im Sommer wesentlich länger frisch als wenn Ihr Eure
Fänge in einer muffigen Plastiktüte durch die Gegend
tragt.

11. Februar

Allroundrucksack 7,99
Kann ich jedem Spinnfischer nur empfehlen.
Passen Plano Boxen rein und ist für den Preis
unschlagbar. Den hab ich mir letztes Jahr geholt und benutze
ihn immer noch. Für den schmalen Taler und echtes
"Urban-Street-Fishing-Potential" :q

Duck & Cover.......


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

oh-ha!

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_17867.htm?WT.mc_id=2010-02-18-16-33


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Na prima, bei 5 Euronen kann man nichts verkehrt machen, wenn sie als Pol-Brille nicht so gut ist, dann immer noch als Sonnenbrille, die Son ne ist ja gestern schon von Ducky gesichtet worden.


----------



## oolfxxx (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Die Pol-Sonnenbrille sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus^^ Wenn die tatsächlich polarisiert^^

Ich lege meist sehr großen Wert auf gute Qualität, aber bisher konnte ich bei verschiedenen Polbrillen noch keinen rechten Unterschied ausmachen, wenn man mal rein die Funktionalität betrachtet. Da hat meine 30€ Brille genauso gut polariseirt, wie die 150€ Brille meines Kumpels.


By th way: Ich fand die großen Bleischrote von Aldi immer super. Woanders waren so große Bleichschrote (kann man zB super fürs Drachkovitch-System benutzen) immer schwiereig aufzutreiben und sehr teuer.


----------



## bobbl (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Die Polbrille kauf ich mir...


----------



## oolfxxx (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

berichte mal bei Zeiten, wie sie polarisiert, würd mich interessieren^^


----------



## bobbl (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Werde ich tun


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

bei Tchibo gibt´s übrigens diese Woche auch welche:
http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...-Start?ProductSKU=0019481&produkt=Sportbrille

(hab meine da auch irgendwann mal gekauft und bin zufrieden damit)


----------



## soulrebel (30. März 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Die Brille von Aldi (siehe oben link von Rubber Duck) ist super.
Und in "meinem" Aldi München /Frankfurter Ring waren letzten Freitag noch welche de


----------



## Ulli3D (30. März 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*

Gehört ja eigentlich in den Lidl-Trööt aber die Tasche ist anscheinend wirklich ihr Geld wert:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelzubehoertasche-Anglertasche-Angeltasche-neu_W0QQitemZ280369688506


----------



## JOSHUA ITSCHNER (30. März 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



martin obelt schrieb:


> das ist alles plunder - kauf dir gleich ein paar vernünftige köder, da musst du nicht erst sprengring und haken tauschen.....










das stimmt;   

----->   wer billig kauft kauft zweimal!!    Xd


----------



## bobbl (30. März 2010)

*AW: aldi angelsachen*



soulrebel schrieb:


> Die Brille von Aldi (siehe oben link von Rubber Duck) ist super.
> Und in "meinem" Aldi München /Frankfurter Ring waren letzten Freitag noch welche de



Jetzt wo ich`s seh...
meine Erfahrungen mit der Polbrille: Top!
Sehr gute Entspiegelung, tolle Verdunkelung, satte Farben, gute Kontraste und das für 5 Euro.


----------

